# fishing at Harrison's Pier



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

This might be my last chance to get to the pier before the start of the school year. I'll be too busy next weekend and I don't want to get into the shoving match that's sure to take place on Sept 1. I'll either head out tonight, early in the day tomorrow, or else Saturday night into Sunday afternoon. Of course that'll be if the weather co-operates. Come on rain!

Has anyone done any productive fishing in the last couple days at Harrison's? Any headboat results? Any beach results?

Thanks


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Thrify,

Mom and I are heading for Harrison's tomorrow am. The weather is supposed to be great (80s). Look for us. Of, course, I'll be the one pushing the red/burgundy wheelchair.

Lin


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i fished the beach about a quater mile from the pier last night.. the spot were biting on bloodworms...hadnt seen spot in a few weeks in this area...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*catfishmama*

I will try and make it out there in the early am. Fishing tonight is definitely out. I spent way too much time unpacking and sorting thru moving boxes. It's been two months in the new place and I am still behind. With school starting in 11 days, this weekend will be the last chance my son and I can get to the pier. So I will have to put unpacking at the bottomn of the priority list.

Your mom doesn't have one of those electric mobility chairs? Darn! It sure would be a good way to transport all the equipment onto the pier. You will have your hands full. Keep in mind I did offer to accompany her one weekend. I was looking forward to a weekend's rest from the newest soap opera on tv.........those %&*%$##! politicians. What are those &*+%#[email protected] doing now? 


*Kajun* 

No spot in the area til recently? I'm planning on targeting them on my trip out. I'm gonna give a try at using an odd bait. Chicken breast meat. When we ran out of bloodworms at TCC we used the crab bait...in this case chicken breast carcasses. We put tiny pieces on the hook and the spot were hitting it.:jawdrop: 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i havent caught any spot here like i have in the last couple days....i just came in from the beach..fished from 5pm-11pm , i caught 25+ croakers(small to medium size) and about 7 good size spot and a couple of roundheads...i was using bloodworms and nightcrawlers.....they were tearing them up......let me know if chicken meat works might have to try that.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Kajun*

If living in Va Beach isn't to my liking, I will change residence to Ocean View next year.

A question for you...I have a 12 footer. I need to get some casting practice in. Is the entire beach area between Harrison and HRBT open to the public or are there areas that are Private Property only? I don't plan to park on any of the side streets. I'll park at Harrison's and walk down the beach a bit. Well out of binocular's view so as not to turn my practice into a side show of sorts. 

How far out do you usually cast when you fish from the beach?


Thanks!

I know I should be heading out right now. My oldest and "sometimes sitter" stayed out til 6:45 this morning, came in and asked me to get him up at 7:30 this morning. With only 45 minutes sleep, he had to go to work today. Oh what it would be like to be young again. So there goes my fishing plans for this morning. If all goes well, he'll be too tired to go anywhere tonight. That'll be my chance to get out. I hope  

I have the chicken bait cut and ready. If all else fails, I can always have chicken stir-fry for dinner.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yes the beach is public access all the way to HRBT...there are a few public access walkways along the spit...but you usually have to find a spot to park....at the very end of the spit next to HRBT there is a good place to park along the street with a walkway right there.....i hear that it the best place to fish on the spit....if you go there.. let me know..i'll go fish with ya.. i havent fished it yet...nsearch and jake says thats where the flounder hangout.i was planning to go out there yesterday but i wanted to go with live minnows to target flounder...the bait store was out of them.

i usaully cast about 100 yards off the beach....or i'll walk out to the breaker jetties which is about 80-90 yards out..you can walk out to them during low tide and it wont get above your knees....i'll fish from the rocks which gets me out another 100 yds of so...or i have a lil 12ft alum boat that i'll anchor right at the jetties(about as far as i can cast).....i have most luck fishing from the jetties or anchoring right at them.


high tide is at 6:42pm.....i find the best time to fish here is a couple hours before high tide and until it goes low...so from 4pm to 11pm should be good times.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

wow..just went take a look at the water...that north wind is throwing some big waves on the beach...very windy also....hope it not like that in fall time lol...i hate fishing against a wind.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I couldn't make it out earlier*

My oldest went straight to sleep when he got in around 4 this evening. He just walked by me on his way out to take the dog for a walk. My guess is he is getting it out of the way so he can be free to pull another allnighter.

Yep, I was right. He just let her back in, started up the car, and now he's gone.:jawdrop: Well there goes fishing for tonight. I won't wait up again tonight hoping I'll get a chance to go fishing.

Looks like I'll have to plan for next weekend. The holiday weekend. 

Thanks for the reply and the info Kajun.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thrifty....you need to get things under control at home and take some time for yourself.Tell your siblings at what time you are goin to do something and that they will have to work around it.Sounds like your son is working you.I know you love 'em as I do mine,but you're being too nice.Hide the car keys and get out and go fish!!!!.....the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the rhondel*

say what:jawdrop: 


So true that there should be co-operation in the household. And certain things should be expected. But there are exceptions here......

1) He's 21

2) He is buying his own home

3) We are staying with him "rent free" due to the situation at our apartment, which by the way we are still paying rent at..but just can't live at and are in the process of moving out of to our own place (waiting for the lease to come up).

4) My mom has had 2 strokes, which means she needs a caregiver, your's truly has had that job since 1986

5) My other son is autistic, which means my oldest son and I both have our hands full, 24/7

6) I have always appreciated my oldest volunteering his time when I need to get out, but I never..and I repeat...never requested that he be responsible for those I am responsible for. He was able to live his childhood as a child, not as someone who has had to take on adult responsibilities. And at his present age, I think it's a bit too late for me to "start" making demands.

7) My oldest son sometimes works 20 or more hours overtime in any given week, he deserves his days and nights off

Which leads to this statement....when it really matters, he's there. When he needs his time, I am indeed understanding of that.

It takes a team effort day to day. And that's how things are. We are a team, a family team.

And as far as taking away his car keys.......what are you thinking? Keep him from driving his pride and joy? That'll surely get me kicked to the curb!


All is well the rhondel....We may get a chance to go fishing later this evening. I do appreciate those times when I can get out, even if I have to take along my youngest one, I don't mind sharing the space. It's relaxing for the both of us.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Forget what I said as I was unaware of your situation.I came in midway of the thread and that was the extent of my knowlege. Hope you get that chance to fish this comin weekend(tourists and all)!Tight lines ....the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

everything's cool the rhondel. A little criticism never hurts anyone.

Now about some of the records you recorded :jawdrop: 




*gotcha*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Speakin of records Thrifty.I was recently informed that the group is being inducted into the R'n R Hall of Fame(Va) and we are to perform our first 3 recordings at the induction ceremony sometime in Sept.......the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Congrats rhondel!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I just put my foot in my mouth the rhondel*

I have so many (vintage) albums around here. Hope I have one that has the group on it. 

I can get it autographed for free, pre induction. It would be something to be able to say I knew them before they were inducted. What say you?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the rhondel....I almost forgot*

Congratulations for the long overdue recognition.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*One more thing the rhondel*

It's a good thing that sandflea stopped assigning numbers to registered members. If memory serves me correctly, (it probably doesn't though), there are around 2000 or so members on P & S. You did remember to reserve that many seats I hope.

Are the invitations in the mail yet?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thrifty....my pen or yours???? the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Of course*

you can use your pen. Just let me know where I can pick up the invitation. Probably would be best to combine the invitation give out along with the autograph session. September's right around the corner.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hope you can read my hand writing.,Thrifty!!!!.....the R


----------

